# Help 3bunnies!



## Bunman (Sep 9, 2008)

A wonderful rescue that is always in need of contributions, foster parents, & people to adopt!

http://www.3bunnies.org/index.htm

Love those buns!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Bunman, nice to see you back here.  

I love 3Bunnies, too. I'll transfer this to the Rescue Me forum. 

Thanks for posting! 


sas


----------



## Bunman (Sep 9, 2008)

Queen Daisy was found on the sidewalk in Springfield, MA. She was brought to the shelter there & she picked me. Fortunately she had not been out long & her only problem was what was probably a rabbit bite on her hip. That was easily cured & she settled in easily to a life of adoration! She just turned three & has continued in good health.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 14, 2008)

Dunno how you're involved Bunman with 3bunnies however they get two thumbs up from the SRR Education (Links) page. I think you guys are special, and equally special are the happy new beginnings.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 14, 2008)

This is the rescue I work with and foster for. :biggrin2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Sep 14, 2008)

OMG, JadeIcing, didn't know that. How lucky they are to have you as a volunteer and advocate for rabbits.

:hug2: 

Private rescues help more than one realizes. I just love 3bunnies website and the pics !!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 15, 2008)

*TreasuredFriend wrote: *


> OMG, JadeIcing, didn't know that. How lucky they are to have you as a volunteer and advocate for rabbits.
> 
> :hug2:
> 
> Private rescues help more than one realizes. I just love 3bunnies website and the pics !!!!


They are awesome. They take in alot of the bunnies other people won't take. :?Which is why sometimes alot of our special needs ones are here so long. Like Kanga! She is not wanted cause she will honk at you. Indie because he is mostly blind, Misty and Rain one is a social bug the other.... Hope is a anti social DIVA. I could go on. I love all these bunnies.


----------

